# :cone4: Phishing attacks identified by Chrome



## SurpriseMyself

I'm getting the following message, not even logging in. Warning!


Phishing attack ahead

Attackers on match.basebanner.com might try to trick you to steal your information (for example, passwords, messages, or credit cards).


----------



## PieceOfSky

SurpriseMyself said:


> I'm getting the following message, not even logging in. Warning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phishing attack ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attackers on match.basebanner.com might try to trick you to steal your information (for example, passwords, messages, or credit cards).





malwarebytes (free version) is your friend.




https://www.malwarebytes.org/







Not sure what you did before seeing that message. It might be a legitimate warning from Chrome. It might also mean something you have has been compromised by a virus or malware, perhaps even Chrome.



When browsers here have been infected (annoying unremivable rogue "search" pages, etc), malware ytes is the only tool that detected and fixed the problem.


----------



## Administrator

Was this on the main page? where are you trying to access?

KN Community Support


----------



## Flying_Dutchman

Ad-Aware used to be free and good. It's still free but can't vouch for good. (I'm on a mobile).

Ad-Aware Free Antivirus and Antispyware by Lavasoft | Protection from Virus, Spyware & Malware | Top Internet Security for Windows

I don't know the source of your warning either but, even if legit, it may be nothing more than crooks block-pinging IP numbers to see if you've unwittingly installed the phishing software. If you've not opened dodgy e-mails, attachments or webpages chances are you haven't. Can't be sure cuz I'm not familiar with chrome warnings. Some softwares like to alert on anything. Makes you think they're good so you buy the upgrades.

For sure, I'd trust POSky's recommendation or mine above any in-browser protection, and most of the brands that come with PCs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

